# It is with great pleasure....



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

That I am able to say that VM has gone from strenght to strenght over the last 8 years of trading and I bring to you the latest magical update due for open on the 02-01-2011

There are many things that are being done at the new studio and I will ost up a complete thread with pics on completion but for now lets just say that I am not holding back on anything :thumb:










Thank you

Robbie


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

i could live with something this size lol


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I still cant believe you really did concrete patio your back garden but fair play to you..
Looks great!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> I still cant believe you really did concrete patio your back garden but fair play to you..
> Looks great!


Mate I still have 37 acres :lol:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Well done vm:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> Mate I still have 37 acres :lol:


Hopefully with stables and young fillys


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks great good luck in the future


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks tidy are u on the same site as befour?


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

good luck chap wish you all the best in the new unit


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-tom- said:


> looks tidy are u on the same site as befour?


No mate but only 2 mins away, still in Ascot :thumb:


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Very nice, looking forward to some inside pics


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> No mate but only 2 mins away, still in Ascot :thumb:


fair enough hows alex going to cope :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-tom- said:


> fair enough hows alex going to cope :lol:


He will be fine :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

your new competitor will need to up his game Robbie :lol:
looks very smart


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> your new competitor will need to up his game Robbie :lol:
> looks very smart


I might let him move in with me :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

Looks ideal, bet you cant wait to move in.....


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very nice indeed Robbie :thumb:

The person door looks tiny though  what's that got to be......3 feet tall max??

Woah!!! wait a sec....that's a regular sized door ain't it??? :doublesho 

 only messin' That is one seriously impressive unit there my friend!!! :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks nice Robbie.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice one Robbie, give us a PM if you need phones shifted...:thumb:

Kev


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

That's GINORMOUS!!

The wheelie bins look like wastepaper baskets!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

looking good and with plenty of space:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Viper said:


> Very nice indeed Robbie :thumb:
> 
> The person door looks tiny though  what's that got to be......3 feet tall max??
> 
> ...


:lol: Im 6 foot tall so I hope it aint 3 foot high :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments guys.

I really cant wait to get in there but untill the heated marble floor is fitted I will stay put :doublesho :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Thanks for all the great comments guys.
> 
> I really cant wait to get in there but untill the *heated marble floor* is fitted I will stay put :doublesho :lol:


you flash g*t


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> you flash g*t


I wish mate :lol:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey paint work is a bit dull or have you matte rapped it:lol:

Looks like there is plenty of room for your customers helicopter too Robbie:thumb:

I like it when peolpe think ahead 

Any inside pic's on way soon? or is it having special treatment before we get a glimpse... 

Mirrored ceiling perhaps?? 

Looks great! good lucky and here's to 8 more great years:wave:

Dan


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Damn, that's a BIG unit!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Looking great mate, i wish you good luck in your new unit..

Looks sweet!:thumb:

Mark:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing a bit more of it Robbie! congrats!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

MORE PICS FFS!! :lol:

i guess doing 50 million of them shonky GTR's has paid off


----------



## Ignitus (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks great! :thumb: I will have to pay you a visit in the new year as the Porker needs some correction work...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

nice shed Robbie :thumb: Get some more pics up then !Ya tart


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ignitus said:


> Looks great! :thumb: I will have to pay you a visit in the new year as the Porker needs some correction work...


No problem mate :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Pics will start to appear in a few days guys I will just update this thread.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Hey paint work is a bit dull or have you matte rapped it:lol:
> 
> Looks like there is plenty of room for your customers helicopter too Robbie:thumb:
> 
> ...


Cheers Dan :thumb:


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks like an very nice unit.. Hope all goes well :thumb:


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

good luck mate

mundo


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

That looks superb Robbie, units really are the only way to go, especially living in our country with the weather like it is and that most peoples garages are little more than storage cupboards with no room to move or work around a car. Very nice upgrade from your current unit.:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Ver nice there boss, plenty of space for all the Dhatsuns you'll be doing


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great Robbie, can't wait to see how many screens and sofas you're going to get in THERE :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Looks great Robbie, can't wait to see how many screens and sofas you're going to get in THERE :lol:


Just placed an order at DFS and Currys :lol: :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

:lol:

If you need an apprentice, give us a shout :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Mighty fine unit there Robbie. Plenty of GT-R's will fit in there???


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice upgrade Robbie :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Olly1 said:


> Nice upgrade Robbie :thumb:


Hey Olly how is the stunning Porsche :argie:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice one. Looks really tidy, plenty of outside space too which seems to be a luxury in industrial estates these days. :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Nice one. Looks really tidy, plenty of outside space too which seems to be a luxury in industrial estates these days. :thumb:


Very true Gaz this was one of the main reasons for getting this unit.
And it helps that there is only 2 units on this estate :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

-tom- said:


> fair enough hows alex going to cope :lol:


It'll be tough but he'll still be bugging me for products. 

Went to see this unit the other night and it's even more impressive inside, plenty of room, modern, ideal for expansion. Wish you all the best buddy! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Cracking looking unit buddy.
Wish you all the best on your new venture as always.
Gordon.


----------



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks like a good sized place. Good luck!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

As I have said Robster, Perfect unit for you and with the things you have planned for 2011 you will be moving out of it by then end of 2011 because it will be too small again !! 

Congratulations!


Johnny


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Congratulations Robbie .. Looks Fantastic and will offer you so much opportunity. Best of luck in the new place .. Will have to pop around and have a look see when your up and running

Best G


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done Robbie - Nice unit and a good location too - Look forward to seeing the inside and what you are going to do ....


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks like it's going to be a good start to 2011 Robbie and I wish you all the success, as stated by Gaz W there seems to be a lot of space outside which can ony come in handy, some good scope for expansion as well...........:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

What a promising studio , can wait to see the interior.
All the best for your new location :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Guys once again thank you for all the great comments it means alot.

Robbie


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks very promising... well done... well deserved considering some of the effort you've put in on the work you produce on here.

New unit doesnt look too shabby at all :thumb:


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

Very nice looking building, really inspires me to keep working hard to build up to something like that.

-Kody-


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

very impressive looking unit mate, looking forward to the interior pics, but sure it will be a very nice working place once you have sorted inside.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks awesome mate! Congratulations.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> As I have said Robster, Perfect unit for you and with the things you have planned for 2011 you will be moving out of it by then end of 2011 because it will be too small again !!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Johnny


I hope not mate its cost enought building this one :lol:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes, more pictures is what we want!

Congratulations!


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the new unit mate :thumb:

If you need any help with anything give us a bell :wave:


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

Great unit you have there! congratulations 

If I may ask...

How big is it meter x meter x hight ?


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice one Robbie :thumb: Will have to take a wonder over to the new unit sometime soon!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

MOAR PICS!!!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

nice one, looks mint!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Mini 360 said:


> MOAR PICS!!!


:lol: wont be long now.


----------

